# *** River Bottom Outdoors Jan. 15 ASA Ga&Ala State Qualifier***



## passthru24 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hope to see everyone on Jan. 15 for our first shoot of 2017. It will be a dual Qualifier , Ga. and Ala. Really looking forward to seeing everyone and getting the new year started off with a Great Shoot !!! Weather looks Great so come on out !!!!


----------



## nmorgan83 (Jan 9, 2017)

Will be there! Can't wait to let some arrows fly.


----------



## KillZone (Jan 9, 2017)

Be there with 1 or 2


----------



## flkbowhunter (Jan 12, 2017)

I am looking forward to it.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 13, 2017)

Weather is going to be Great Sunday !!! Can't wait to se everyone and get 2017 season kicked off !!!


----------



## KillZone (Jan 15, 2017)

Great shoot guys!!


----------



## nmorgan83 (Jan 15, 2017)

Had an awesome time! Great setup!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 15, 2017)

It was a hoot. Thanks for the ride !


----------

